# need help on feeding newborn baby goats



## bill (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't have cows yet but we just had twin goats about 2 hours ago and the mother left them how do we get them to take the bottle
                                           thanks 
                                                Bill


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

I've not dealt with baby goats but, I can tell you what I do for a calf that won't take it. I gently open their mouth and put the nipple in. Then I gently work their mouth by gently squeezing and letting go. I do that a few times and then give them a break. Usually after a couple tries they start themselves. Also are you using a goat nipple and not a calf one? Goat nipples are smaller and I think a calf one would be to big.

Good luck with the twins!


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you check to see if there is a backyard goat site?????? or I've heard of a goat Joural????? Check out homestead.com?????That might give you some lead. hope everything works out!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

There's no backyardgoats.com yet. There is a big push for one but, it hasn't come about yet.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 15, 2009)

so get you a kid or a lamp nipple.an put it on a coke bottle.an gently rubb the nipple on their mouths.an if they dont open them gently open them an put the nipple in.if you dont have goats milk.whole cows milk will wrk to feed emm.jersey or gurnsey milk is best.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 15, 2009)

The goat spot


----------



## kstaven (Jan 16, 2009)

Did she even clean the kids before walking away?

You also have the option of tethering mom and raising kids up to nurse? Get the milk flowing and drizzle on the kids mouth. They catch on fast and usually mom will let them nurse after that.


----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 17, 2009)

There are lots of people on backyardchickens.com who have goats.  There is a section called "other pets and livestock"  They are very helpful too.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

There is a goat section on backyard herds.


----------



## mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I would make sure the mother does not have mastitis.  Try milking her to get her milk flowing and bring her to the kids.  Once they get a taste of milk they all will get the idea.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 23, 2009)

This thread is from *January* folks.


----------

